# Pokemon Heart Gold and Soul Silver NA Boxart



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 12, 2009)

Boxart looks a bit fugly.

Source: Gonintendo


----------



## asdf (Dec 12, 2009)

Meh, they're not terrible. I've seen bettter.


----------



## Theraima (Dec 12, 2009)

In my opinion they are ok. Not the best but not the worst.


----------



## worlok375 (Dec 12, 2009)

I like the silver cover better...as usual.


----------



## basher11 (Dec 12, 2009)

maybe thats just a pre box pic, and then edit it to make it better later. i mean, the game comes out few months later right? they got time to change something.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 12, 2009)

damn the jap one was way better


----------



## irishmarcoos (Dec 12, 2009)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> damn the jap one was way better



It's the same apart from the logo??

Its not really the box art that counts, its the actual game...


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 12, 2009)

irishmarcoos said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah your right the game is awesome btw none of us pirates care bout the box


----------



## prowler (Dec 12, 2009)

I havn't played the jap game yet, i'm waiting until the usa release


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 12, 2009)

irishmarcoos said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then again, those consumers who do purchase the game will be possibly angry by the ugly box. It's not good marketing. A good game should have a good box or else possible purchasers who do not know what the game is about will pick another game with a more "attractive" box.


----------



## Raika (Dec 12, 2009)

Why the hell would we care about the boxart when most of us won't even buy the game?


----------



## Demonbart (Dec 12, 2009)

Looks ok I guess, they just messed up the logo. What happened to the old (read: cooler) font?


----------



## basher11 (Dec 12, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> Why the hell would we care about the boxart when most of us won't even buy the game?



hahaha lol true.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 12, 2009)

I like have a box. when i pirate a game that is good enough, sometimes i would rather go out and buy a physical copy. live revo said, and ugly box is poor marketing. lets hope they change it. if not, ill go find a photoshopped box cover.


----------



## worlok375 (Dec 12, 2009)

Just noticed the "fugly".


----------



## Celice (Dec 12, 2009)

I don't see why the box matters when the game has't really changed since its initial release.  It's gone through "expansion" packs.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 12, 2009)

Celice said:
			
		

> I don't see why the box matters when the game has't really changed since its initial release.  It's gone through "expansion" packs.



I don't see why this point matters on a thread about boxart. 

Obvious troll is obvious.


----------



## .Darky (Dec 12, 2009)

The logo is what it's obviously making it look not that awesome.


----------



## anaxs (Dec 12, 2009)

pretty plain for a big pokemon release 
they couldev done much much better


----------



## Zantheo (Dec 12, 2009)

Cheap' n boring. Nothing more.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 12, 2009)

I notice each time they show the boxart for a certain game, it usually that boxart we get when purchase the game.


----------



## soulfire (Dec 12, 2009)

i have expected something cooler

well its about the game so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 12, 2009)

The artwork itself isn't bad. I just don't like the lettering. It seems almost fan-made.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Dec 12, 2009)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> Boxart looks a bit fugly.


Because those thumbnails are horrid.

Heres some hi-res ones

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/images/B0...mp;s=videogames
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/images/B0...3633&sr=1-1


----------



## YayMii (Dec 13, 2009)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> Boxart looks a bit fugly.
> 
> Source: GonintendoFixed.QUOTE(Rockstar @ Dec 12 2009, 08:38 AM) yeah your right the game is awesome btw none of us pirates care bout the box


What about that coverflow thing that Spinal was working on?

And I'm pretty sure that it'll be shiny, just like DPPt's boxes


----------



## GameWinner (Dec 13, 2009)

looks like im gonna have to go on ebay to find a PW


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Dec 13, 2009)

What's behind Lugia? Is that the town near the whirlpools from the original?


----------



## shakirmoledina (Dec 13, 2009)

i guess more like chinese culture which invites colorful images but i guess they didnt tune it harder to be simpler and more for english audience
not bad but definitely could be simpler and shinier (mainly shinier)


----------



## zuron7 (Dec 13, 2009)

The worst of the best.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 13, 2009)

FEFL said:
			
		

> What's behind Lugia? Is that the town near the whirlpools from the original?



I think it is the Whirl Islands. You can clearly see some water and you see 4 rocks with caves in them, and the Whirl Islands have 4 entrances that look like that. It's just not as clear cut as the Tin Tower in Ecruteak in the HeartGold cover.


----------



## outgum (Dec 13, 2009)

Yeah... i object the font, They need to change that


----------



## shito (Dec 14, 2009)

i think the gameboy original is better, but for most of us is not a problem (you know what i'm talking about right?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Dec 16, 2009)

Meh.

Looks good and bad at the same time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The 3Dish models look good, but there's way too many text. And just like on the FireRed/LeafGreen boxarts, that pic of the Pokéwalker (FR/LG that wireless adapter) is fugly and doesn't fit with the rest of the box either.


----------

